# a blooming great idea for wrapping soaps!



## heartsong (Apr 29, 2009)

bio-degradable papers and boxes embedded with flower seeds!  

how much greener can you get than with these?  

www.flowerseedpaper.com

www.plantablepapers.com

www.porridgepapers.etsy.com

i've seen paper making kits on amazon that seemed reasonable.  how unique to make your own paper wraps this way!

monet


----------



## heyjude (Apr 29, 2009)

How unique! As I work at a library, I was quite taken by the plantable bookmarkers. Great sites. 

Thanks,   

Jude


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 29, 2009)

Love the plantable paper idea!!!!  How cool is that!


----------



## Dixie (Apr 29, 2009)

That is soooo cool!!


----------



## LJA (Apr 29, 2009)

I love that.  Great idea!!


----------



## rubato456 (Apr 29, 2009)

awesome! luv it!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 29, 2009)

Very, very cool!


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this... what a neat idea!

I'm still deciding on packaging so this was really helpful!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Apr 29, 2009)

Soooooo cool!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

What a fantastic idea, I wonder if making paper is addictive as making soap? :wink: 

Kitn


----------

